# Whirlpool Duet front loading washer drain pump



## Jrr1099 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm receiving an error code, F21-- long drain pump. I removed the bottom panel, unscrewed the drain plug to remove the water (nothing caught in it) and removed the drain pump to check for a clog. I started the drain cycle manually and the fan on the drain pump does run, but water isn't pumping out.

The line from the drain pump to the drain itself looks clear. Any other suggestions?


----------



## V=IR (Oct 19, 2008)

I need to buy a new washer. Did the problem turn out to be minor?

How do you get the bottom (front?) panel off?

LG front loaders have a 1/4" drain hose behind a door on the front, next to the lint trap.

I wonder if all brands have a hidden drain ?


----------

